# Used on the Cheap



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

All bought used for a pittance. Does it sound good? Absolutely!

Minimalist system and furnishings to blend into our small townhome.
I have great plans to purchase an LCD TV. 

System goals: LCD TV, 5.1
Equipment: Denon DRA-375 (2.1) stereo receiver, Denon DVD-1930ci universal player, Acoustic Research AR15 'Hi-Res Series' speakers, Klipsch RPW-10 subwoofer, MIT, Audioquest, & Linn cables, Samsung 26" CRT HDTV w/ Terk antenna for free over-the-air HD programming


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Finally got around to adding the Target speaker stand spikes w/ floor skates, plus BluTack between speakers and stands, resulting in added clarity and dynamics.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Certainly a nice clean look you have created there, a very nice system :T


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I like the clean look.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks Moonfly and Isiberian. We do like a clean and uncluttered look. Somehow we find it relaxing not having to many things. If I could afford it I would have a Linn system because of its quality and clean modern lines.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I think if money was no object, something from Steinway Lyngdof would be right up your street . You have certainly got a very clean setup though, how you manage cables is a mystery to me, I swear you must have photo shopped them out :heehee:


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Moonfly said:


> I think if money was no object, something from Steinway Lyngdof would be right up your street . You have certainly got a very clean setup though, how you manage cables is a mystery to me, I swear you must have photo shopped them out :heehee:



Thanks again moonfly,

Yes, Steinway Lyngdorf is spectacular. I used to have a Linn component music system in the early '90 so Linn is dear to my heart. I told my wife that I will have Linn again someday...but I'm not so sure anymore.

No photoshop, what you see is what you get. Not many cables, the few are hidden behind egg crate foam.(interconnect from DVD, TV and to sub; hdmi from dvd to tv; power strip under rack; antenna to tv; speaker wire on floor; that's it!)


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I remember having a Linn all-in-one way back when...

I love minimalist (unfortunately my wife is more bohemian...sigh). Now let me daydream for a sec here:

I would be allowed to rip open that wall. Hang a super thin Sharp Aquos on the wall straddles on three sides by Martin logan "Passage" Architectural Series. Run all the wires in the walls down to a wall mounted Sanus JFV60 where the componets will reside. Finished off with a Martin Logan or other wireless subwoofer off in the back corner....sigh.

SLAP! ok I am awake...back to work..sob


----------



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

Have that same TV, unfortunately my cables are far from being that tidy. When and if you go to 5.1 (or greater) how do you plan on keeping it neat?


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice clean setup.


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Pretty clean!! I'm loving the modern appeal you have in the room. Definitely pretty cool!


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice, looks like a pic from a magazine! :T 

Matt


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I finally did it! 

I bought a Sony Bravia 46" LCD HDTV to replace the 26"CRT I've owned for 7 years. I couldn't afford a LED or high-end LCD like Sony's XBR series, but it is still a 1080P, 120hz version for under $1K. I will add photos of my set-up shortly.

480i SD TV programing look pretty bad (CRTs strength). 720p and 1080i TV programs look pretty good, except on the news when a live feed or photo is interjected (looks soft and out of focus). Now I remember why I waited so long to upgrade my TV.

Of course up-converted DVDs look nice. Now a good BluRay player w/ wifi for downloading Netflicks movies is next after I pay off the new TV.


----------



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice job, I am in a similar situation, buying components when and if I can afford them. My most recent was a move to a Panny ae 2000u projector (used, and cheap). I still use my Sammy 26" CRT for 'general' watching of TV, and fire up the projector when I want to do something special (movie nite with family etc).


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Fudionrx,

Funny, I had the Samsung 26" crt hdtv as well. It really does have a nice picture on tv broadcast. Now that I have the LCD flat panel we are giving the Samsung CRT to my bro-in-law. 

The LCD doesn't do a very good job on most TV broadcasts, except those in true HD, and that is why I waited so long to making a flat panel a priority...but the larger pic size is very nice indeed. 

At our 10' viewing distance I wish I bought a 40" instead of 46" for TV programing. It would have been a multiplication factor of 3x (10' view distance x 12" ÷ 3 = 40" screen size). Anything bigger may be great for movies but not so good for many TV programs, because the poor quality broadcast is amplified.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Here are some new photos w/ new LCD TV.

Denon DRA975 receiver, Denon DVD1930ci player, AR15 speakers, Klipsch RPW10 sub, Sony 46" LCD, Sonus System rack, Target Audio spkr stands, cables from MIT, Audioquest, & Kimber Kable.
(Notice the Terk antenna on the floor for over-the-air HD broadcasts)


----------



## martinez331 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks really clean, I'm digging that. Thats what I go for myself. Nice setup!


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I didn't realize I had this thread here so I started a new one entitled _'Recycled 2ch - for movies now'_ in which I updated photos with different speakers, some cabling changes, and different power strip. I wish I had added it to here to keep my progress going. How can I delete the other post and add new photos here instead before the other one becomes active w/ responses. Sorry to make you look at the other posting. My humble apologies.


----------



## kudo11 (Sep 30, 2010)

i like the room. beautiful floors. i would recommend that you consider placing panels on the walls to dampen some of the echo. if youre not getting echo thats good but usually you get a bit with stone floors and or wood.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

kudo11 said:


> i like the room. beautiful floors. i would recommend that you consider placing panels on the walls to dampen some of the echo. if youre not getting echo thats good but usually you get a bit with stone floors and or wood.


Thanks for your comments. We like it too. Some kind of dampening to control reflections would help, but I dislike the look of them. This room is part of a large room that includes the dining rm and kitchen. I'm not the only one that enjoys it so I do not want it to be overwhelmed w/ AV paraphernalia in our minimalist environment. Once I get better amplification and source I may consider a creative way to do it.


----------



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

Still using the Samsung CRT, but not often due to this: 










Quite a jump going up to 10ft wide from a 26" tv (see it in the pic?)


----------

